# Uber Not Showing Estimated Fare



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Drove yesterday for the first time in months. I’ve been busted down to Blue from Diamond. I’m getting fares with no payout amount. How am I supposed to know if I want to accept or decline?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

🔮


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Drove yesterday for the first time in months. I've been busted down to Blue from Diamond. I'm getting fares with no payout amount. How am I supposed to know if I want to accept or decline?


call them to see where they are going. I don't go to NY since I can't bring back anyone.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Drove yesterday for the first time in months. I've been busted down to Blue from Diamond. I'm getting fares with no payout amount. How am I supposed to know if I want to accept or decline?


You never saw payout info on uber (passenger) requests in FL, only Eats shows this.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> You never saw payout info on uber (passenger) requests in FL, only Eats shows this.


Agree, I have never seen payout information in advance in Florida and I have driven in most of the state outside the pan handle and Jacksonville area.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If your in central florida just decline,

Not worth the pennies for what your getting.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Are you talking UE ?
With uber x yes they used to show the distance of the trip. If you accepted 90 % of them,
Meaning it was totally pointless. Once you decline one or two trips . That info is gone .
Just use the Eta to the pax


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Are you talking UE ?
> With uber x yes they used to show the distance of the trip. If you accepted 90 % of them,
> Meaning it was totally pointless. Once you decline one or two trips . That info is gone .
> Just use the Eta to the pax


Yes I get time estimates but not Payout information. To me Payout information is how much will I get paid.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Yes I get time estimates but not Payout information. To me Payout information is how much will I get paid.


Yes but once you refuse a few they take it away. 
So i do not understand how it helps .


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd say about tree fiddy


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Drove yesterday for the first time in months. I've been busted down to Blue from Diamond. I'm getting fares with no payout amount. How am I supposed to know if I want to accept or decline?


You dont know. Welcome to Blue!


----------

